# Is it raining where you live?



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

We've just had two days of fantastic rain here in J.H.B
I wish it would carry on like this until late April next year.:wink:

Where else has it been raining?

I hope our U.S forum members won't be too angry at us after tomorrow.
Old G.B jnr might invade us after what will be called "Le Massacre" in France.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Dundee signing in... we had about 10mm. 

Could do with another 180 or so over the next month, especially with a nice steady rain. Thunderstorms are just stressful and wash things away!


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Here in Tzaneen its been also raining but not that much. But ya it absolutly fantastic!!!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hier was die reen soos 'n tiener meisie. Groot praat en terg, maar niks gebeur nie.....

Ek hoop ons donder die Yanks goed op, hulle moet hulle bepaal by Gridiron en rugby los vir ouens met hare op die bors!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek is bly om te hoor dit reen in die land.:darkbeer:

Ek hoop ook so sal Sondag aand erns pub in Dubai gaan soek wat die game uit saai. Dit gaan in die omgewing van 23:00 hier as die bokke speel.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Yesterday we had a bit rain here in a part of Germany. At the picture you can see the water is 2,5 meter high in the middle of a small village where my archery club was. The water flow right through the street. In the last couple of years we have here in Germany often problems with to much rain.


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*reen val*

Colesberg klok droog in , nog geen water van bo en vir interresantheid die watervlak van Gariepdam/Verwoerddam-48%


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

55 mm this morning, over 100 in Tzaneen. Bloody fantastic. Even though we were camping.
How about those yanks, they sure played a spirited game of rugby, hats off to them.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

We've had good rain the whole weekend. I hope some of this rain will fall on my client's farms. They really need it very badly.

I agree, Hats off to the American players. They showed good spirit.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Yesterday we had a bit rain here in a part of Germany. At the picture you can see the water is 2,5 meter high in the middle of a small village where my archery club was. The water flow right through the street. In the last couple of years we have here in Germany often problems with to much rain.
> 
> View attachment 299270


Time to take up bowfishing!

I believe it is raining everywhere between Maun and Auckland...


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

We had about 30mm in Richards bay did not check the meter jet but it is almost full


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek moes lankal begin sarkasties raak het, dit reen dat die byle huil hier!

Ek weet nie mooi hoekom hulle Sondag se span die USA genoem het nie, as ek die spanlys so kyk lyk dit meer na 'n World XV.......


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Ek moes lankal begin sarkasties raak het, dit reen dat die byle huil hier!
> 
> Ek weet nie mooi hoekom hulle Sondag se span die USA genoem het nie, as ek die spanlys so kyk lyk dit meer na 'n World XV.......


Don't be so hard on them Engee, there were THREE USA born players in there...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Yep! We got alittle rain on Sunday evening and Monday the Nusrey business should pick up.:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I can honestly say that it has been raining here by us since this thread was started. I believe I can hear the grass grow.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> I can honestly say that it has been raining here by us since this thread was started. I believe I can hear the grass grow.


If you hear the grass grow, you must stop to smoke grass:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

A client of mine just called to say that they've had 5" already.
That's almost half of his annual rainfall on some parts of the farm.

Engee. Get more sarcastic! The more rain the better our season will be next year. I've seen Impala lately with ribs showing! When you start seeing those, then you know it's been a tough year.

While on a ranch in the Vaalwater area last week, you could actually see how happy the game are because of the rain. They hop around and generally act like clowns. It was really heart warming to see.


----------

